
A look at what happens in SQL Server when SqlSatellite returns data - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/01/03/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-xvii/
======
nielsb
We look at the inner workings in SQL Server when data is returned by the
SqlSatellite

